# Male VS Female



## IGP NEWB (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks in advance for your time. I’m asking out of curiosity, are males better suited for IGP/sport work/personal protection than females? I’ve only ever had a male, and I know it’s case by case but have only seen a few females compete. What is your experience with personality traits and differences? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I like working females personally.

You probably see more males on the field as people competing at higher levels don't want to typically deal with heat cycles. It cuts into training and trialing time.


----------

